# Was thinking of this...



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

This is just a thought probably will never happen just wondering
My thought was that you take a school bus and make it into a horse trailer/LQ so you drive the bus!! Haha you would make the back door a ramp or something!! Crazy I know... Has anyone else thought of this!! I think it would be totally amazing!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

It would be interesting, but the ramp would have to be 20' long as the Bus is so tall......

.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

It does sound like an interesting idea. I clicked on this hoping to see a picture of someone who had done it! LOL


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

In theory, not a bad idea. You could dump the air in the rear air bags to dramatically lower it for loading and unloading. And or possibly use a lift gate to load and unload.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The Park manager where I used to work had one. The front of the bus he made into a camper and the back was the trailer, He drove it all over, He had to make sure there was a place to unload though, a lot of campgrounds and parks used to have mounds of soil with a railroad tie wall built into the mound on one side, and it was used as a ramp.
He built one at the park where we worked. I think it is still there. 
The ramps are not around much any more, I guess since trailers are built differently, they are either low to the ground or have their own ramp.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Across the pond, many of their 'floats' are quite high off the ground. Friends of ours had a semi with LQs that hauled 6. That was a narrow ramp and the horses figured it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

There is a farm in RI that converted a full size school bus into a horse bus. They used it for their drafts.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

While it is a very interesting idea, I think you'd run into a lot of problems trying to get insurance on a homemade rig like that!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

not really, albertaeventer.
Here you can register it as a recreational vehicle like you would a camper. There are a lot of people who convert them for hauling off road vehicles while making the interior into a camper. I've seen several in the parks where I drive my built up Jeep.

Here is one picture example.










most of the guys I've ridden trails with with cut off the body across the last 12-15' and close in the front half to make the LQs. It works great for a weekend sleeping area out of the weather since most of the day you are out on the trails.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately in this province, you need different classifications on your driver's liscence to operate those vehicles.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Roadyy said:


> not really, albertaeventer.
> Here you can register it as a recreational vehicle like you would a camper. There are a lot of people who convert them for hauling off road vehicles while making the interior into a camper. I've seen several in the parks where I drive my built up Jeep.
> 
> Here is one picture example.
> ...


It's definitely different everywhere, here in Alberta they require us to hold a separate license to drive a school bus, so that's one reason we don't see as many on the road. Safety inspections are required here as well to insure a vehicle, and I have seen a few buses converted into campers/toy haulers, but none converted to haul horses. Probably because the extensive modifications needed to allow the bus to haul horses would compromise the structural integrity of the bus (eg. removing the entire back portion like in that photo) and then it would not meet DOT standards or pass an inspection and therefore be deemed unsafe for public roads. Plus a school bus is not made to carry a concentrated amount of weight in the back over/behind the rear axle, it's set up for people seated all throughout the bus, so one would run into unsafe weight distribution problems there as well. So while you certainly COULD chop a bus up and put horses in there and haul them around, I don't think it would be the safest thing in the world.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Why wouldn't you buy a horse van?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought of this awhile ago lol, my grandpas friend has a school bus and I told my grandpa we should buy it and make it a horse bus lol


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Why wouldn't you buy a horse van?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dream about owning a nice horse van. Seems like it would be easier to back, no worries about attaching to the truck, just as versatile as a truck and trailer. I've seen some pretty amazing ones! I wish!


----------

